# Sorry if annoying: am I attractive? (male)



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

It's causing me grief I gotta put a label on it somehow! 1-10 if u want? I know it's needed sorry! Please I get that it's not important and I should love myself etc. This is more like obsession... I like objectivity that I can refer to in my memory for self-assurance!!! It would help me greatly!!

Thank u


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You're not ugly at all. You are fiiiine, bruh.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Your jawline is too wide for my liking, but you have nice eyes and a nice nose. All in all, not bad.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

your not bad looking at all i'll give you a 6 1/2


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

Perkins said:


> You're not ugly at all. You are fiiiine, bruh.


Fine as in Ok or fine as in "FWIIIYNE" like hot stuff haha:um


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Your jawline is too wide for my liking, but you have nice eyes and a nice nose. All in all, not bad.


Thank you I'm flattered OHOH would u mind offering me a 1-10 rating... this is so I can remember back when I'm fearing and second guessing!


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> your not bad looking at all i'll give you a 6 1/2


Thanks I like you're quote "let go let God" :]


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

JustwannaTalk said:


> Fine as in Ok or fine as in "FWIIIYNE" like hot stuff haha:um


No, you're hot.


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks!! hey if i posted a pic of a girl and asked u guys if she was "too pretty" for me
would that be weird?? ie not appropriate/creepy??


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

JustwannaTalk said:


> Thank you I'm flattered OHOH would u mind offering me a 1-10 rating... this is so I can remember back when I'm fearing and second guessing!


I'd give you one, but alas, I don't believe in rating looks with numbers.


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

kk! why not?


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

You're attractive, I mean, I'm a guy but I find your face rather pleasant, also, I like the hair but don't make it blonde please like in the last pic *.* Overall I can give you an 8


----------



## WBK2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

Comfortably above average. But the last photo is no good, terrible haircut IMO and for my taste you'd look much better without it.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

I think you're okay. However the hair looks too 80s looking, maybe you can modern it up? Up to you though. However the last picture where your hair is blonde...please don't do that :/


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

dont ever bleach ure hair. Nice hair will make an average guy into a cute guy. From a dudes point of view ure like a 10/10. Id put u in the sack any day <3.

Don't put girls on a pedastool and think shes untouchable. Most girls all have insecurities and flaws.


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks man the pedestal thing really hit me!


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

For future comments/feedback: I get the hair stuff I guess I'm more focused on the things I can't change you know? Because I change my hair all sorts of ways for fun lol Good to know hair is so big a factor to so many folks though I guess


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

your attractive but the piercings are a turn off. 
But then, i'm sure your trying to appeal to girls who like junk-in-the-face.

so i think you'll do fine!


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

imho it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks, beauty is subjective


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Very attractive I think 
I don't believe in that number rating stuff.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

You are attractive dude, atleast in the 1st one. Second one doesn't really work for you. The hair with the pale skin makes you look kind of strung out. Gotta go with the brown hair man! Above average


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

In my opinion you're attractive, I'd toot it and boot it lol.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess you are above average but not my type. I'd say 6.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You look well above average to me.


----------



## sara 7 (Feb 9, 2013)

You look absolutely fine, don't feel bad about the way you look


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

JustwannaTalk said:


>


I thought that was a colorful peen.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

7/10, your a good looking dude


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

i don't think you're bad looking at all. you shouldn't have a problem with the girls if you apply yourself. i'd say you're probably better looking than me and i get by


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Physically I think you're rather attractive and bonus for playing guitar...however...obsession with looks and asking if a woman is too pretty for you negates it for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

The goods:
* Good jaw
* Good eyes
* Good nose
* Good height

The bads:
* Don't like the piercings. Makes you look more feminine.
* You need a better haircut.
* Don't die your hair blonde.
* You need to work out. You're too skinny.
* Also getting a tan helps.

I'd rate you 6/10. You have potential.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

merryk said:


> Physically I think you're rather attractive and bonus for playing guitar...however...obsession with looks and asking if a woman is too pretty for you negates it for me.


Second this.

You're attractive, don't worry. Though stay away from the blonde, in my opinion, you're better with brown hair.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

You look like the average male. No problems at all.


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> The goods:
> * Good jaw
> * Good eyes
> * Good nose
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## vulgarrobot (Jul 23, 2012)

you're cute


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lovely jawline and I think the piercings suit you. (Not sure whether the blonde hair suits you though).


----------



## ForeverChangedxx (May 7, 2013)

Cute, sexy, mysterious...
9/10


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

life01 said:


> imho it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks, beauty is subjective


Yup!
Boys I find absolutely gorgeous others find ugly.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have to fish for compliments online, then looks are the least of your problems.


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys are incredibly helpful thank you very much... It's interesting how there really is a trend among your comments. Hey just for kicks, here's other hair styles/body "phases" lol.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

In pic 1 and 5 in your first post you look a bit like Robert Pattinson 
I think you look good. Though I don't like the blond hair.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

You look fine you have a nice face, I think you look better on the photo with darker hair though


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> If you have to fish for compliments online, then looks are the least of your problems.


 Someone has a bug up his butt.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Someone has a bug up his butt.


He shouldn't need validation from people on a forum. None of these compliments will change how he thinks of himself, because I guarantee you he has heard them all before, yet he still felt the need to make this thread.

Forgive me for not building a shrine with his pictures like everyone else seems to be doing.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> He shouldn't need validation from people on a forum. None of these compliments will change how he thinks of himself, because I guarantee you he has heard them all before, yet he still felt the need to make this thread.
> 
> Forgive me for not building a shrine with his pictures like everyone else seems to be doing.


Quoted For Truth


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rainbat said:


> Forgive me for not building a shrine with his pictures like everyone else seems to be doing.


Dude, for real, how'd you know I was doing that!? :sus

I guess now I have to take them dowwwwnnnn....:roll


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

where's the picture of the girl you were gonna post???


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

scarpia said:


> Someone has a bug up his butt.


Thanks


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

bwidger85 said:


> Dude, for real, how'd you know I was doing that!? :sus
> 
> I guess now I have to take them dowwwwnnnn....:roll


SHRINE!? Wheres my shrine!?> That would be so AWESOME! lol


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

Khantko said:


> where's the picture of the girl you were gonna post???


Dude believe me I want to but I'm afraid it's an abuse of her privacy if i do...
She wouldn't know... u know?


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

Green Eyes said:


> In pic 1 and 5 in your first post you look a bit like Robert Pattinson
> I think you look good. Though I don't like the blond hair.


WHOA sweet thanks!! Ya nobody seems too lol


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> You look fine you have a nice face, I think you look better on the photo with darker hair though


do u mean the one where it's dyed black?? thumbs up one?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

JustwannaTalk said:


> It's causing me grief I gotta put a label on it somehow! 1-10 if u want? I know it's needed sorry! Please I get that it's not important and I should love myself etc. This is more like obsession... I like objectivity that I can refer to in my memory for self-assurance!!! It would help me greatly!!
> 
> Thank u


You are attractive, bro. Don't worry about it.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

You're not ugly, objectively speaking, personally i'd say no. But who am i?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

There was a time when men based their self-esteem on how strong or tough they were or the things they built or accomplished. Other guys would make fun of you if you were a "pretty boy." 

What happened to us?


----------



## JustwannaTalk (Apr 10, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> There was a time when men based their self-esteem on how strong or tough they were or the things they built or accomplished. Other guys would make fun of you if you were a "pretty boy."
> 
> What happened to us?


I think that the pressure to pretend we were too manly to worry about those things melted away so now men feel more free to express that part of them. In other words I believe men have always cared about their appearance, but felt the need to facade otherwise.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> He shouldn't need validation from people on a forum. None of these compliments will change how he thinks of himself, because I guarantee you he has heard them all before, yet he still felt the need to make this thread.
> 
> Forgive me for not building a shrine with his pictures like everyone else seems to be doing.


I agree

You look good nevertheless.


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

JustwannaTalk said:


> It's causing me grief I gotta put a label on it somehow! 1-10 if u want? I know it's needed sorry! Please I get that it's not important and I should love myself etc. This is more like obsession... I like objectivity that I can refer to in my memory for self-assurance!!! It would help me greatly!!
> 
> Thank u


You are not ugly or unattractive to the eye. If i saw you in the supermarket or in a bar id give u a second look lets put it that way hehe  take that as flattering or unflattering i guess. 

On the other hand, I know that everything is pretty much 90% superficial when it comes to relationships and attraction etc but I personally value a persons personality and ambition more than looks. I like guys who can make me laugh, the ability to make a girl laugh is realllllllly underestimated. 
It also looks like youre very creative and that is MEGA attractive, to me anywho. May be different for other womens values I guess.

xo


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

mzmz said:


> your attractive but the piercings are a turn off.
> But then, i'm sure your trying to appeal to girls who like junk-in-the-face.
> 
> so i think you'll do fine!


Thats quite offensive. What a *****...


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you're well above average personally


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

JustwannaTalk said:


> I think that the pressure to pretend we were too manly to worry about those things melted away so now men feel more free to express that part of them. In other words I believe men have always cared about their appearance, but felt the need to facade otherwise.


It wasn't a facade it was built into the hardwiring of men. Drake (Aubrey Graham) happened.


----------

